# £25 to go up The Shard



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Was just on the news

£25 - fuck right off


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2013)

Complete and utter ripoff innit? Most of these things are, but this is particularly so.
£15 for Top of The Rock in NYC. 
£15 for Empire State (although £26 to go to the much smaller deck another 24 floors up)

You can get almost as good a view from the top of the Heron tower or Tower 42 and that'll only cost you a (pricey) drink.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2013)

And it's got slanty walls so you can't even jump to your death once you're up there.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 11, 2013)

It'll be on groupon soon enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Complete and utter ripoff innit? Most of these things are, but this is particularly so.
> £15 for Top of The Rock in NYC.
> £15 for Empire State (although £26 to go to the much smaller deck another 24 floors up)
> 
> You can get almost as good a view from the top of the Heron tower or Tower 42 and that'll only cost you a (pricey) drink.


 
They think it'll be a big tourist attraction.  Wonder how many will go for the cheaper option of the London Eye?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 11, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> And it's got slanty walls so you can't even jump to your death once you're up there.


Could you slide back down again? I Might pay to do that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Property developers in greedy cunts shocker.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Could you slide back down again? I Might pay to do that.


 
Now that would be fun


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2013)

i think i have that jackie chan movie


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2013)

Earlier this week I applied for a pair of free tickets to go up next Wednesday morning and I should find out today if I've been successful.

I'll make sure I come on here to gloat if I win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Earlier this week I applied for a pair of free tickets to go up next Wednesday morning and I should find out today if I've been successful.
> 
> I'll make sure I come on here to gloat if I win.


 
Next Wednesday there will be blizzards and winds that will send you flying off the top to a horrible death below


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'll make sure I come on here to gloat if I win.


 
Gloat away, you'd need to pay me way more than £25 to even consider going up there!


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 11, 2013)

well since they haven't managed to rent out much of the office space within perhaps this will earn them a few coins. anyway, all that's missing from the shard's top is the eye of mordor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Next Wednesday there will be blizzards and winds that will send you flying off the top to a horrible death below


I'm going to buy a lottery ticket later, any help? Or do you just do weather? Wouldn't be bad actually, few days of being a millionnaire then a dramatic flight to my doom.

I bet the lottery have bloody lengthy processing times though 


geminisnake said:


> Gloat away, you'd need to pay me way more than £25 to even consider going up there!


I think I'll decline that offer, if it's all the same to you...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm going to buy a lottery ticket later, any help? Or do you just do weather? Wouldn't be bad actually, few days of being a millionnaire then a dramatic flight to my doom.
> 
> I bet the lottery have bloody lengthy processing times though
> I think I'll decline that offer, if it's all the same to you...


 
Pick any numbers that I don't and you've more of a chance of winning


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking at the website, there are quite a few places sold out on the weekends of February already.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Looking at the website, there are quite a few places sold out on the weekends of February already.


 
Doesn't seem like the best weather to go up in The Shard anyway. Wonder if they'll close the outside bit near the top if it's snowing and/or high winds? I'd feel even more ripped off if I'd paid £25 and they closed the outside bit


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 11, 2013)

So do you get to meet any Skeksis for your £25???


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Earlier this week I applied for a pair of free tickets to go up next Wednesday morning and I should find out today if I've been successful.


*taps fingers*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> So do you get to meet any Skeksis for your £25???


 
Skeksis?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> *taps fingers*


 
Maybe just before 6.00pm?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 11, 2013)

It's not even anywhere near the top


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

What isn't anywhere near the top?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2013)

£25 to go up: but £50 to be allowed back down again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder what speed you'd get up to if they built a slide around it, helter skelter style?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What isn't anywhere near the top?


 
The place that costs £25 to get up to.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow that's expensive! Do you get a cup of tea or anything with that? 
There's a really tall tower here (not as tall as the Shard - only 238 metres versus the Shard's 308) - you have to pay about £6 to go to the top. I want to go but am waiting for a clear day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> The place that costs £25 to get up to.


 
Well it's up to the open air bit underneath the jaggedy bits, so no, it's not all the way to the top, but there's probably not a lot of sitting/standing room at the top unless you want to impale yourself


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

They're having a laugh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> They're having a laugh


 
I didn't see any concessions for OAPs or unemployed either.  Maybe they're worried they're all too poor to afford it and those that got a ticket as present might jump off the top


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't see any concessions for OAPs or unemployed either. Maybe they're worried they're all too poor to afford it and those that got a ticket as present might jump off the top


Can't have the poor there, dahling, it's not their sort of place....


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 11, 2013)

What wankers...If for not for the rampant profiteering capitalism, but just because it's so unnecessary. £25 is nowhere near the peak volume/profit price point.

Just hope the company that owns the top floors gets a lot of mistaken deliveries 

(Hate to say it, but the view will be amazing - my company had membership of the bar at the top of the Guerkin (and the Shard looks, at least a 3rd taller from a distance) and I don't think anyone's ever taken anyone there without at least on jaw hitting the floor - though a lot of buildings are catching up with the Guerkin and Tower 42 so the 360 panorama isn't what it was, and only getting worse)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Skeksis?


http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Skeksis


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> What wankers...If for not for the rampant profiteering capitalism, but just because it's so unnecessary. £25 is nowhere near the peak volume/profit price point.
> 
> Just hope the company that owns the top floors gets a lot of mistaken deliveries
> 
> (Hate to say it, but the view will be amazing - my company had membership of the bar at the top of the Guerkin (and the Shard looks, at least a 3rd taller from a distance) and I don't think anyone's ever taken anyone there without at least on jaw hitting the floor - though a lot of buildings are catching up with the Guerkin and Tower 42 so the 360 panorama isn't what it was, and only getting worse)


 
Gherkin 

I'd imagine the prices would be fantastic, but there's no way I'd book way in advance.  Who knows how much you're going to see with shit weather.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Greebo said:


> http://muppet.wikia.com/wiki/Skeksis


 
oh


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Gherkin
> 
> I'd imagine the prices would be fantastic, but there's no way I'd book way in advance. Who knows how much you're going to see with shit weather.


 
True dat...Been up the Gwerking on a foggy day and may aswell have been in a very posh cotton wool factory.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 12, 2013)

I can state that the view from the top is excellent


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2013)

cybertect said:


> I can state that the view from the top is excellent on a clear day


 
Fixed


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 12, 2013)

cybertect said:


> I can state that the view from the top is excellent


 


ooh, jammy.  Where are the photos?


----------



## Firky (Jan 12, 2013)

You know you can go up for free?









If you're a fox.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 12, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> ooh, jammy.  Where are the photos?



They're appearing in a book about The Shard being published by Renzo Piano...

(Sadly I didn't get the Thames & Hudson gig too)


----------



## zenie (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm going first week of February am quite excited


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 12, 2013)

For twice the price of going 80% the way up the Shard can get a flight from London City airport that flies more than twice as high over the top and has a much better view.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 12, 2013)

Everytime I look at the Shard I get this urge to pinch the top together with my thumb and forefinger. Looks so unfinished 
Anyway, I'm going to go to Tower 42 whatever that is and see the view for the price of a drink.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2013)

Your best bet is probably the Duck and Waffle, on top of the Heron Tower
http://duckandwaffle.com/about-us/
No need to book (which you have to for Tower 42) and the drinks aren't as pricey.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 12, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's not even anywhere near the top


 
 Have you seen the top?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Your best bet is probably the Duck and Waffle, on top of the Heron Tower
> http://duckandwaffle.com/about-us/
> No need to book (which you have to for Tower 42) and the drinks aren't as pricey.


 
My friend who's a builder worked on the Heron Tower and took a load of pics.  Good view


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 12, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> And it's got slanty walls so you can't even jump to your death once you're up there.


 
You'd end up leaving a long red streak rather than a mess on the pavement. Either way the end result would be the same.

£25 though, joke.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 12, 2013)

Wwheres the heron tower?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2013)

Bishopsgate area I think


----------



## thriller (Jan 12, 2013)

http://duckandwaffle.com/about-us/


----------



## Wookey (Jan 12, 2013)

Free: http://the-shard.com/views/360.html


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2013)

geminisnake said:


>


 
I don't watch the muppets you muppet


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 12, 2013)

It's not the muppets, you muppet. It's the Dark Crystal  Philistine!! Have you ever watched Labyrinth?? The Warriors? The Wanderers?? ALL films which should be watched multiple times imo


----------



## doddles (Jan 12, 2013)

This will be a success because visitors to London, plus not a small number of Londoners, are willing, even enthusiastic, to pay ripoff prices for just about anything. Stupid, but true.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> It's not the muppets, you muppet. It's the Dark Crystal  Philistine!! Have you ever watched Labyrinth?? The Warriors? The Wanderers?? ALL films which should be watched multiple times imo


 
Oh 

No, Yes (if you're talking, "Warriors, Come out to Play"), No


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2013)

vauxhallmum said:


> Everytime I look at the Shard I get this urge to pinch the top together with my thumb and forefinger. Looks so unfinished
> Anyway, I'm going to go to Tower 42 whatever that is and see the view for the price of a drink.


Tower 42 and Heron Tower are cool.


----------



## Manter (Jan 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> http://duckandwaffle.com/about-us/


The food is incredible. The fish starters are just scrumptious, and I quite fancied the sommelier. Add great views.... Total win


----------



## Maggot (Jan 12, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> So do you get to meet any Skeksis for your £25???


Why would Skeksis be up there?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2013)

I went for breakfast. Belgian waffle and a coffee for a tenner. Worth it for the view.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2013)

It would be cheaper for a bunch of us to hire a balloon instead.


BTW it is £100 to go up The Shard if you don't order in advance


Yes, that's £100 

One hundred pounds


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It would be cheaper for a bunch of us to hire a balloon instead.
> 
> 
> BTW it is £100 to go up The Shard if you don't order in advance
> ...


No, it's £30, but you can skip the queue for £100


----------



## doddles (Jan 12, 2013)

The Shaft. Giving something to London.


----------



## thriller (Jan 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> The food is incredible. The fish starters are just scrumptious, and I quite fancied the sommelier. Add great views.... Total win


 
do u need to book or can u just turn up? can imagine it getting full up especially at night with the great view


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2013)

thriller said:


> do u need to book or can u just turn up? can imagine it getting full up especially at night with the great view


Just turn up, but they'll turn you away if it's full.


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 12, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Why would Skeksis be up there?



For the shard duh!!  I'm not explaining this anymore. If you people don't watch brilliant childrens films its not my fault!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was just on the news
> 
> £25 - fuck right off


On the news? This was known about ages ago.


Ted Striker said:


> What wankers...If for not for the rampant profiteering capitalism, but just because it's so unnecessary. £25 is nowhere near the peak volume/profit price point


Why are you so angry about it? It's their gaff, they can charge what they like. If the numbers are low watch the price come tumbling down - it doesn't look like that's going to happen any time soon though; first two days are sold out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> On the news? This was known about ages ago.
> 
> Why are you so angry about it? It's their gaff, they can charge what they like. If the numbers are low watch the price come tumbling down - it doesn't look like that's going to happen any time soon though; first two days are sold out.


 
I'm old.  I don't remember ages ago 

Stop being so reasonable


----------



## George & Bill (Jan 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Just turn up, but they'll turn you away if it's full.



They have been known to be a bit weird about telling people they're full when they're not. When I went there, about midnight on a Saturday, they told us it was 'at capacity', which I would have taken to mean we didn't look the part except that they said we could go to the neighbouring place the floor below. This turned out to be a spectacularly tacky Japanese/Brazilian bar/restaurant thing, which even had a large outdoor terrace, albeit not facing to best views. We bought a drink so we could feel proper, but frankly it was big and busy enough that we could have had a good wander round and gawp at the view without buying anything. 

From that place there was a staircase going up to what we assumed was the Duck & Waffle, which was guarded by a woman who said that she didn't know what was up the staircase, but that it was closed and we couldn't go there. However, after finishing our drinks we decided to go up to the next floor in the lift anyway, only to discover that it was not only open, but almost empty. In spite of this, the group in front of us were given given lots of umming and arring about whether they could get a table without a booking - we got lucky, for whatever reason, and were seated without any fuss. By then it had been about an hour since we'd been told it was full, but I really can't see it going from full to capacity (including the bar) to nearly empty in that time. Very odd. I read a review in the Standard that mentioned a similar thing.

Food was pretty good. We only wanted a snack, so shared the eponymous Duck and Waffle plus a couple of smaller bits. Appart from the £6 beer, it wasn't really any pricier than you'd expect from a similar sort of place at ground level. The fact it was about 1:30am and neither closing nor at all busy was also rather a treat for London. It's supposedly open 24/7 - I'd kind of like to go at about 3am on a Wednesday, for the strangeness.


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2013)

"I'd kind of like to go at about 3am on a Wednesday, for the strangeness."

*likes*


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 12, 2019)

*bump*

Can you take dogs up the Shard?


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 12, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> *bump*
> 
> Can you take dogs up the Shard?


Dunno about the shard but It's against the law to take them up the oxo tower.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 12, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Dunno about the shard but It's against the law to take them up the oxo tower.


----------

